# Cicada Emergence



## orionmystery (Mar 9, 2014)

Coming out..



Cicada emergence IMG_8438 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Cicada emergence IMG_8442 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Cicada emergence IMG_8446 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Cicada emergence IMG_8450 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Cicada emergence IMG_8453 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


a different specimen



Cicada emergence IMG_8243 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Cicada emergence IMG_8239 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


How to create animation from still images? | Up Close with Nature


----------



## DLeeT (Mar 20, 2014)

Amazing shots!  Thanks for posting!  Lee


----------



## jowensphoto (Mar 20, 2014)

Great set. I really like the 3rd.


----------



## lambertpix (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice set.  #2 is awesome.


----------



## NedM (Mar 20, 2014)

It's kind of like watching something from a horror movie... Awesome lighting though!


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome series. Right out of an alien flick.


----------



## Shawchert (Mar 20, 2014)

Scary but beautiful (not a bug fan) but I absolutely love the second to last photo with the insect facing the camera! gorgeous!


----------



## acparsons (Mar 21, 2014)

Great work!!! I hate cicadas, in the summer they make more noise than a freight train and it constant for about 2 months. However, looking at your photos, I forget how much I loathe them.


----------



## BillM (Mar 21, 2014)

Well done !!!!


----------

